# why does my pigeon lay only one egg?



## tjspigeon

my pigeon lay one egg a week a go and i was waiting for the second one but didn't show up. is it normal for a pigon to lay only one egg? i though she was egg bound but she looks healthy.


----------



## spirit wings

sometimes they do only lay one..esp young hens.


----------



## sky tx

I know the answer---but not the "source"--SORRY


----------



## Jaysen

could the other egg have been laid outside the nest? Or maybe taken by a predator?


----------



## Skyeking

tjspigeon said:


> my pigeon lay one egg a week a go and i was waiting for the second one but didn't show up. is it normal for a pigon to lay only one egg? i though she was egg bound but she looks healthy.


Is this her very first time laying? It can be if this is her very first time laying an egg.


----------



## Knoc

I have a Giant Show homer that only lays one egg at a time. She has done that ever since Ive had her and the bird is a 2007 banded bird. thing that sucks is she wont sit on one or even if I put a dummy egg in with it. So I end up sticking the eggs under another bird.


----------



## honeyrobber

I got a fantail who lays and raises one each time. She was my only white. Her mate is chocolate and all there offspring are beige. I now have another white when 2 of her offspring hooked up this spring. Maybe now I can get more whites in the loft.


----------



## tjspigeon

thank you all for your suggestions. My fantail finally layed two eggs a week a go after i took out the single egg she layed because she abandoned it. now i woudn't be worried if she lays only one egg.


----------



## sholi

There are times when they only lay 1 egg because they don't have enough calcium to make eggshells for a second egg. I know this because my hen was young, (1 yrs old) and she layed 2 eggs, then hatched into 2 baby pigeons (now 2 months old). And thats when i fed her crackled corn. Now i fed her wild bird seeds and now she only laid one egg and i've been waiting for 2 weeks now for the other egg to come. So it might be some problem with your food, corn is by far the best food ever to give to pigeons. Corn also help keep their body temperature high, and corn also helps the pigeon to have more calcium. 

-So if you don't feed them corn, it will be rare to see another egg, if you do feed them corn, maybe your pigeon has a body characteristic of only laying one egg.  Glad i could help.


----------



## ptras

sholi said:


> There are times when they only lay 1 egg because they don't have enough calcium to make eggshells for a second egg. I know this because my hen was young, (1 yrs old) and she layed 2 eggs, then hatched into 2 baby pigeons (now 2 months old). And thats when i fed her crackled corn. Now i fed her wild bird seeds and now she only laid one egg and i've been waiting for 2 weeks now for the other egg to come. So it might be some problem with your food, corn is by far the best food ever to give to pigeons. Corn also help keep their body temperature high, and corn also helps the pigeon to have more calcium.
> 
> -So if you don't feed them corn, it will be rare to see another egg, if you do feed them corn, maybe your pigeon has a body characteristic of only laying one egg.  Glad i could help.


My hens all lay two eggs, and I only feed them corn in the winter. There are many better sources of calcium than corn, including grit. Feeding a single grain (such as corn, wheat, or barley) usually isn't a good idea. A mix of grains will be much more nutritionally complete.


----------



## tipplers4life

honeyrobber said:


> I got a fantail who lays and raises one each time. She was my only white. Her mate is chocolate and all there offspring are beige. I now have another white when 2 of her offspring hooked up this spring. Maybe now I can get more whites in the loft.


it doesnt work like that, any color can come out,they have hidden colors too


----------



## tipplers4life

it doesnt work that way they have hidden colors too


----------



## USA4thewin

sholi said:


> There are times when they only lay 1 egg because they don't have enough calcium to make eggshells for a second egg. I know this because my hen was young, (1 yrs old) and she layed 2 eggs, then hatched into 2 baby pigeons (now 2 months old). And thats when i fed her crackled corn. Now i fed her wild bird seeds and now she only laid one egg and i've been waiting for 2 weeks now for the other egg to come. So it might be some problem with your food, corn is by far the best food ever to give to pigeons. Corn also help keep their body temperature high, and corn also helps the pigeon to have more calcium.
> 
> -So if you don't feed them corn, it will be rare to see another egg, if you do feed them corn, maybe your pigeon has a body characteristic of only laying one egg.  Glad i could help.


Corn makes whiskey


----------



## Opaarthib

I have a short faced budapest. They are too old i think and they laid only one agg. Young and too old both can lay only one egg. This is very unfortunate for me, I brought them just two weeks ago.


----------

